# Hunde beim Angeln... .



## Siever (1. März 2012)

Moin Leute, ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon ähnliche Trööts gibt, werde aber gerade nicht findig... .

Ich werde jetzt auf unbestimmte Zeit den Schäferhundmix (12Monate, richtig gut erzogen) einer guten Freundin übernehmen. Ich darf den Hund mit zur Arbeit nehmen und bekomme sogar noch Unterstützung für eine ThearpieHundTeam- Fortbildung (ich arbeite in einer Schule). Die einzige Frage, die bei mir noch offen ist, ist folgende:

Worauf ist zu achten, wenn man einen Hund mit zum Angeln nimmt?? Kann ich den Hund beispielsweise mit aufs Boot nehmen, oder ist das totaler Käse? Ist der Drill eines Fisches Stress für den Hund? Langweilt der sich beim Ansitz? Kann ich den mit zum Spinnen nehmen oder irritiert ihn das Werfen und einholen? Kann ich ihm Kommandos wie "Kescher" beibringen ? Wann sollte man den Hund lieber zu Hause lassen? 

Also, wie macht ihr das mit euren Vierbeinern?? Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob man einem Hund beim Angeln nicht zu viel zumutet, oder kann ich den getrost mitnehmen? Wie gesagt, ich hatte ihn schon öfter zur Pflege und der hört auf alles wie ne Eins... .


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Servus.
Ob das Angeln für den Hund Stress ist hängt einzig und alleine vom Hund ab. Einem machts Spass den stört das auswerfen oder der Fisch überhaupt nicht und der andere Hund flippt völlig aus. Einzige Methode ist den Hund mitnehmen und ausprobieren. Das bringen des Keschers oder diverser anderer Sachen macht dem Hund nichts solange er Spass daran hat. Habe selber 3 Hunde die abwechselnd mitgehen zum Angeln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## canaryw (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

also mein wauz istn totaler chiller.... kaum sind wir da, knallt er sich iwo in die sonne und pennt! andere hunde wurscht, rehe wurscht, fische wurscht.... hauptsache er kann dabei sein... du wirst ja merken ob es deinem hund taugt oder nicht! einfach mal ausprobiern! zum kescher holen... es könnte funktioniern  werd ich meim nächsten hund beibringen  das einzige bei dem mein hund aufschreckt ist wenn der bissmelder losgeht! und naja hin und wieder fällt er über den partikel-mix her! problematisch könnte es evtl werden wenn du keinen hund sondern ne wasserratte daheim hast!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



> Also, wie macht ihr das mit euren Vierbeinern?? Ich bin mir echt nicht  sicher, ob man einem Hund beim Angeln nicht zu viel zumutet, oder kann  ich den getrost mitnehmen?


Natürlich kann man!
Für den Hund ist Angeln b.z.w. das drumherum ein großes Abenteuer.
Ich mache dies nun seit Jahrzehnten und es war immer für alle Beteiligten von Vorteil.
Wenn der Hund meiner Freundin sieht, dass ich mein Angelzeug auch nur anschaue, ist der kaum noch zuhalten, die (der Hund!) hat sich sogar mal vor mein Auto gesetzt, um die Mitfahrt zu erzwingen!

Mir ist es wichtig, dass der Hund nicht nervt und sich relativ ruhig verhält,
dies ist natürlich auch zum Teil vom jeweiligen Charakter des Tieres abhängig, allerdings kann man erzieherrisch einiges dazu beitragen!
Meine Hündin ist z.B. der Schrecken der Tierwelt, soll heißen, verfügt über einen ausgeprägten Jagdtrieb.
Dies bedeutet, vor allem im Frühjahr-Frühsommer, dass sie verhaftet wird, wenn nicht,habe ich es schon erlebt wie die Entenmamma eine Stunde rumquakt, um ihre in alle Richtungen verspengten Kinder wieder zusammen zu rufen!
Dazu spanne ich beim Uferangeln eine Laufleine ab, an der sich der Hund
mit seiner eigentlichen Leine eingehakt, relativ frei bewegen kann.
Wie ich schon sagte, ist es der Hund meiner Freundin, denn meine eigenen waren immer so erzogen, dass sie auch frei Abgelegt blieben, b.z.w. am Angelplatz blieben, ohne sich negativ bemerkbar zu machen!
Du musst dir eigentlich keinen Kopp machen und meinen, dass du deinen Hund permanent bespassen musst, dies tun vor allem angagierte Neu-Hundebesitzer.
Für den Hund ist dieses am Wasser sein wie Kino, der hat dort immer etwas zu schauen, schnüffeln,bekauenn u.s.w..
Deshalb finden die es auch so gut, aus ihrem recht reizarmen Alltag raus ans Wasser zu kommen!
Problematisch finde ich diese manischen Aportierer, welches auch zumeist von ihren Besitzern gefördert wird, so wie auch du dir Gedanken machtst, ob er dir vielleicht den Kescher reichen soll!
Für den Hund ist dies zunächst mal ein Spass, ob es der auch noch ist, wenn er dir mal nen Wobbler bringen will, mag ich bezweifeln!
Ich habe es, vor allem da oft mit der Spinne schaffe, immer so gehalten:
"Angelzeug und zwar egal welches ist Tabu"!
So läuft mein Hund auch entsprechend vorsichtig zwischen den Ruten rum,
wenn sie am Ufer stehen, gut dies klappt nicht immer unfallfrei, aber zumeist.
Mit dem Boot bin ich oft auch unterwegs, dabei ist es wichtig, dass der Hund, vor allem wenn es ein größerer ist, klar seinen festen Platz hat und nicht unnötigerweise im ganzen Kahn umherspringt.
Bis der das kapiert hat, solltst du ihn auch eventuell an die kurze Leine legen.Manche brauchen dafür etwas länger, vor allem die ewig verhätschelten Kampfschmuser.
Ebenso würde ich auch dauernde Lautäußerungen unterbinden, wie fienzen, bellen. Der Köter von einem meiner Angelkollegen ist dafür am See bekannt, ihn scheint es nicht zu stören, ich hätte den entweder schon ersäuft, oder ihn nicht mehr mitgenommen!
Bei mir im Nachen ist der Hundeplatz der Bug und reicht bis zur Ruderbank, da ist dann Ende der Hundezone und zwar konsequent!
So hat meine ne ganze Zeit gebraucht um zu kapieren, anlegen am Ufer, ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit sofort rausspringen und "Jagd frei!".
Natürlich braucht es etwas, eine Anglerische Hundeerziehung hin zubekommen, aber es lohnt sich!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hi, 

ist natürlich alles von dem Hund abhängig...

Mit unserer, leider verstorbenen Schäferhündin, war ich oft angeln. Nachts, vom Boot, Spinnfischen alles kein Problem.

Gelangweilt hat sie sich nicht, war beim Spinnfischen genau so auf den Köder konzentriert wie ich; beim Nachtangeln hatte ich ohnehin viel Zeit für sie, oder sie hat die Ratten von den Ruten fern gehalten, geschlafen oder an ihrem Stock geknurpst...

Aufpassen musste man nur mit anderen (vor allem aufdringlichen) Hunden, die sie nicht immer (zu) nah ans Lager gelassen hat.
Erinner mich da an so einen kleinen Fifi, der direkt schnurstracks ins Zelt und auf meine Liege gesprungen ist, dem musste sie natürlich erst mal Einhalt gebieten, denn das durfte ja sie noch nicht mal...

Problematisch könnte es auch werden wenn der Hund beim Spinnfischen nach dem Köder schnappt.

Aber alles händelbare "problemchen"... 

Viel Spaß, Grüße JK


----------



## HRO1961 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

kommt auf dich und deinen hund an.

meinen nehme ich ungern mit. im boot dreht er durch und von land aus will er alle kunstköder die ich reinwerfe, apportieren:q

einfach nur nervig für beide.

du musst es ausprobieren.


gruss achim


----------



## weserwaller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> kommt auf dich und deinen hund an.
> 
> meinen nehme ich ungern mit. im boot dreht er durch und von land aus will er alle kunstköder die ich reinwerfe, apportieren:q
> 
> ...




Hatte grade das Gefühl Du redest von meinem :m

Kunstköder wegpeitschen geht gar nicht er mag wohl das Geräusch nicht, nur Bootfahren da steht er voll drauf.


----------



## Siever (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Wow, danke für die mutmachenden Antworten! Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es so hin, wie bei den ersten 4 Meldungen
Wie gesagt, ich kenne den Hund schon etwas und kann mir Ansitze eigentlich erstmal ganz gut vorstellen. Den Rest muß er einfach lernen, und lernfähig ist er wohl. Wichtig wäre mir halt wirklich, dass ich dem Hund damit etwas Gutes tue. Vielleicht bekomme ich das ja auch mit dem Spinnen hin.

Für Hunde-Erziehungstipps zum Angeln bin ich sehr dankbar!


#h


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Von hilfreich bis tödlich ist die Grenze fließend...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ
:q

Siever, Fiffi darfst du zum gemeinsamen Angeln mitschlören, selbst wenn nervig, komm ich drauf klar.
Aber lass dir keinen Nachwuchs andrehen, _der bleibt zu Hause_!


----------



## Siever (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

|bigeyesWie geil ist das denn???|supergri Das bringe ich meinem dann auch bei... . Wie das wohl bei einem kleinen Rotauge aussieht... . Mit dem Nachwuchs bin ich voll einverstanden!!!


----------



## jkc (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Mein Tipp wäre: Stell dich erst mal auf den Hund ein, schau wie gut Ihr zusammen im Alltag funktioniert, was ihr könnt und wo schwächen liegen. 
Wenn Du dein ja bereits teilweise schon vorhandenes Verständnis des Hundes weiter vertieft hast, kannst ja ihn ja mal mit nehmen. 
Dann vielleicht nicht gerade mit einem "Angelmarathon" starten, sondern sich auch darauf einstellen, vielleicht nach einer Stunde schon wieder ein zu packen, wenns gut klappt kannsts ja weiter laufen lassen. Den Hund immer beobachten und das geschehen reflektieren, im Optimalfall Schlüsse für das nächste mal daraus ziehen...

So inetwa läuft es bei mir auch gerade.:vik:
 Unser neues Mädel ist 5 Monate und war jetzt schon zwei Male bei Kurztripps dabei, hat sie auch ganz gut gemacht; mal abgesehen von der Enten******* die natürlich hochinteressant war...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Mich, als nicht Hundebesitzer, aber als Uferangler,
stört, das die Tölen über all hinsch..... und ich mindestens
einmal die Woche reintrete.

Also bitte darauf achten :q


----------



## Siever (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Dem Hund ist ********n peinlich. Der geht immer in Gebüsche...   . Wenn ich als Kind in ******** getreten bin, hat meine Oma immer gesagt: ******** bringt Glück...  .Beim Fußball heißt es jedoch: Haste ******** am Fuß, haste ******** am Fuß....


----------



## HRO1961 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Bobster schrieb:


> Mich, als nicht Hundebesitzer, aber als Uferangler,
> stört, das die Tölen über all hinsch..... und ich mindestens
> einmal die Woche reintrete.
> 
> Also bitte darauf achten :q



einmal die woche? mönsch, gute trefferquote, biste auch sonst so erfolgreich?


----------



## HoHo (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Also ein Freund von mir hat zwei Hunde die regelmässig mitkommen. Die merkt man gar nicht. Die gehen nicht mal Richtung Ruten, das hat er denen gleich so beigebracht. Aber Schuppenwild apportieren können die zwei auch nicht


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Also ich Angel fast nur vom Boot, mein Hund ist immer dabei und pennt die meiste Zeit unter der Sitzbank.... würde der nicht von alleine am Ende des Tages mit aus dem Boot springen würde ich den glatt vergessen.... 
Ist aber halt bei meinem Hund so... Ist aber schön, dass man nicht alleine ist..... ;-)


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ach ja und, da beim Barsch angeln schon mal öfter einer dran ist.... ist es für meinen Hund schon langweilig geworden, also der interessiert sich garnicht mehr für den Drill/die Aktion im Boot...


----------



## HRO1961 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

ach wenn meiner doch auch so wäre, aber es geht ja schon damit los, dass er nicht unter die sitzbank passt:q


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Meiner ist ja nur so ein kleiner "Pudel", wehe einer Lacht   ;-)


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Siever schrieb:


> Dem Hund ist ********n peinlich. Der geht immer in Gebüsche... . Wenn ich als Kind in ******** getreten bin, hat meine Oma immer gesagt: ******** bringt Glück... .Beim Fußball heißt es jedoch: Haste ******** am Fuß, haste ******** am Fuß....


 
Ja genau....und besonders glücklich fühle ich mich wenn ich meine Wanderschuhe mit grober, 
Vibram Profilsohle trage :m

jetzt bin ich aber raus hier...hinterher kommt Ralle 24 noch und beißt mich in die Wade...:q

Schöner Tröt #6


----------



## Colophonius (1. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ich würde die ersten paar Würfe mal mit nem Wobbler ohne Haken machen, dürfte sicherer sein


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



> Ach ja und, da beim Barsch  angeln schon mal öfter einer dran ist.... ist es für meinen Hund schon  langweilig geworden, also der interessiert sich garnicht mehr für den  Drill/die Aktion im Boot...



Da ist meine ganz anders, vor allem Hechte muss ich im Boot regelrecht in Sicherheit bringen, wenn ich mal einen mitnehmen will!
Sie bekommt beim filetieren immer die Mittelgräte und Flossen nur den Kopf nicht, weil es mir zu gefählich ist wegen der Zähne.
Wenn ich aber einen Hecht unter die Ruderbank lege, so ist es mir schon passiert, dass sie ihn unbemerkt angefressen hat.



> Ich würde die ersten paar Würfe mal mit nem Wobbler ohne Haken machen, dürfte sicherer sein



Das mach Sinn!
Besonders beim Uferangeln, muss man sich sowieso vor jedem Wurf vergewissern wo der Hund ist.Da ist es schon lästig wenn der Hund nicht sicher abgelegt werden kann.
Meine alte Ridgebackhündin hatte es schnell raus, dass sie beim Auswurf hinter mir nichts zu suchen hat, nachdem ich ihr Anfangs ein paar mal einen Hakenlosen Wobbel um die Ohren geklatscht hab, b.z.w. sie mit der Rutenspitze angetippt habe.
Dies ist im Boot anders, da man dort einfach weiß wo der Hund ist, vorausgesetzt er hat dort seinen festen Platz!

Jürgen


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Also ich habe meinen belg. Schäferhund-Mix beim angeln immer dabei!

Allerdings bin ich zumeist Uferangler & habe noch nicht ausprobiert, ob er auf einem Boot klarkommt!

Das Einzige, was ich anders mache, als früher "ohne Hund" ist, dass ich aufgezogene Köfis & sämtliche Haken, Vorfächer, Spinnköder usw. sicher verpacke, damit er nicht doch mal einen erwischt!

Ansonsten ist es gerade beim Nachtangeln am Rhein große Klasse, einen Bewacher & Beschützer dabei zu haben.

Der hält nervige Gestalten fern, die dort nachts rumschleichen & wenn ich Ansitzangeln betreibe & die Angeln mal im Wasser sind, dann nutze ich die Zeit meist, um mit ihm etwas zu trainieren - der Gehorsam sitzt zwar, aber hin und wieder ne kleine Auffrischung & etwas Kopfarbeit dankt Dir der Hund!

Viel Spaß Euch beiden!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Siever (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Also Leute, der Hund kommt Donnerstag endgültig zu uns. Ich mache jetzt in dieser Woche die ersten langen Spaziergänge, damit wir uns noch besser kennenlernen. Gestern bin ich mit ihm zu "meinem" Buhnenfeld gegangen und habe ihn mal von der Leine gelassen. Was soll ich sagen, es lief super. Der Hund hat großen Spaß am Wasser, aber nur so lange er noch drin stehen kann. Er hört wie eine 1 und ich habe jetzt schon eine Hundschule im Auge, um das zu intensivieren. Schwäne und Haubentaucher scheint er sehr "interessant" zu finden. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich erste kurze Ansitze mit ihm probieren und ihn vielleicht auch mal ins Boot auf dem Trockenen setzen.

Gestern ging mir allerdings tierisch auf den Sack, dass überall Schnüre, Mais/Wurm/Maden-Dosen, Grills und vor allem kaputte Flaschen rumliegen und einige Angler leider ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Das ist mir vorher nicht soo massiv aufgefallen, ärgert mich jetzt als Angler UND Hundebesitzer aber umso mehr... .


----------



## andy72 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*








unsere "wilde" beim angeln, solange sie beim grillen auf ihre kosten kommt passt sie immer schön auf vor allem beim nachtangeln, da kann sich keiner ranschleichen und sachen klauen und dummschwätzer hält sie auch auf abstand !!!


----------



## Carpdr (13. März 2012)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

haha,

schöner thread. sievers, mache Dir keine Sorgen. Das wird schon werden und Spass macht es auch. Ich nehme meine 6 jährige Labradorhünding auch immer mit und wenn sie sieht, dass ich die Sachen packe flippt sie völlig aus. Bin auch immer am Rhein im Thema spinnfischen unterwegs. 
Sie hört sehr gut und beschäftigt sich auch viel selber mit schnüffeln,stöcke kauen und auch mal ein Bad nehmen;-). Bootsfahren findet sie total super und sie thront dann immer im Bug wie eine Prinzessin.;-)
Viel Spass mit dem Wuffi
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe diese Leiche ausgebuddelt, weil wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben und durch die damit verbundenen Prioritätenverschiebung meiner Frau der Hund etwas mehr in mein Aufgabengebiet rutschen wird.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine mittlerweile drei Jährige Schäferhunddame aus der Leistungszuchtlinie. Dementsprechend Triebstark ist sie und dementsprechend wenig Spaß haben die drei vier angelversuche mit ihr gemacht. Beim Ansitz ist es enorm anstrengend, wenn sie angebunden ist wird gequietscht und versucht los zu kommen. Nicht angebunden hingegen ist sie wie ein Sack voll Flöhe... so viele Gerüche, Tiere und ab und zu wirft Herrchen was aus. Sie platscht ins Wasser und ist, kurz gesagt, nervig. Beim Spinnfischen interessieren sie Köder erst wenn sie fliegen und sie will hinterher. Und wenn 37kg Sporthund in eine Richtung wollen ist es am anderen Ende schwer bis unmöglich sich auf Köderführung etc. zu konzentrieren.
Der Ausbildungswart der SV Ortsgruppe meinte, man könne es ihr nicht beibringen, sie sei schließlich ein Schäferhund. Allerdings ist der alte Knispel auch kein Angler. Mit Futter bestechen klappt mäßig bis gar nicht-  über den Spieltrieb belohnen müsste gehen - aber wie Stelle ich das am klügsten an? Erstmal mit einer Begleitperson und Erziehungshalsband üben?  Über Tipps und Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hm, schwer zu sagen, vor allem aus der Entfernung, da jeder Hund ein Individuum ist. Aber ich denke es gibt fast nichts was man einem Hund nicht beibringen kann, es sei denn er ist ein Terrier :q

Ganz kleine Schritte am Anfang, das wäre mein Anstaz und erst weiter gehen wenn das erübte funktioniert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Als Köder zum Big Bait angeln durchaus tauglich. Solange die Größe eines Rehpinschers nicht überschritten wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hallo,

Schäferhunde sind dafür von Haus aus meist zu unruhig. Da hättest Du bei einem Hund aus der Brackenlinie eher Chancen gehabt.
Aber meinen letzten (Rottweiler-Mix Hündin) konnte ich auch nicht mitnehmen, da ich mich laufend am Wasser bewege (Fliegen- und Spinnfischer) und dbei noch auf einen Hund aufpassen wäre mir eindeutig zu stressig gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

wird schwierig werden, wenn der schon auf Arbeit und Sport ausgebildet/getrimmt ist, den dann draussen ruhig zu stellen.. Ruhiges Angeln wirste so oder so nicht haben, da immer aufpassen und durchgreifen angesagt wäre, sollte es was bringen.

Obs dem Hund selber was bringt, wenn er da mit muss und nix arbeiten darf, ist zudem auch ne Frage, die man sich stellen sollte..


----------



## wobbler68 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hallo Kochtopf

Vor dem angeln hilft es ungemein, wenn dein Hund richtig ausgepowert ist.
Dann mit etwas Futter beim Angeln ablenken.
Vielleicht kannst du ihn auch davon überzeugen das dein Köder nicht schmeckt.


Als meine Hunde klein waren und in etwas nicht rein beißen sollten,habe ich aus der Apotheke ein mittel(Tropfen ca.5€)) geholt.Sie sind Bitter und regen den Speichelfluss an.
Es ist für Kleinkinder damit sie nicht mehr am Daumen nuckeln.
https://www.sanicare.de/product?art...MIiPXJjcGK1QIVR7ftCh2ADgvlEAYYAyABEgKv5_D_BwE
Mein Borderdcollie(damals war er 2-3 Monate alt) biss meinem Jack Russell immer in die Rute (beim spielen).
2-3 mal einige Tropfen auf die Rute und der Border ließ es bleiben.
Der Jack klaute immer Papiertaschentücher(auch aus Handtaschen,Hosen und Jackentaschen) und zerlegte sie.
2-3 mal ein Taschentuch mit Tropfen platziert und er lässt sie liegen.

Für dich heißt das Köder ohne Haken mit Tropfen Präparieren und auf der Wiese auswerfen.Wenn er dann kapiert das dein Köder nicht schmeckt,hast du gewonnen.:vik:

Und Terrier kann man leicht etwas beibringen.Nur denkt|kopfkrat er sich  laufend andere Wege aus um seine Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obs dem Hund selber was bringt, wenn er da mit muss und nix arbeiten darf, ist zudem auch ne Frage, die man sich stellen sollte..


der hund ist auch nur ein mensch, die meisten liegen schon gerne einfach nur auf der faulen haut und auch das kann man dem hund bei bringen. genau so schlimm ist es nämlich, daß genau aufgrund solcher aussagen viele hunde gar nicht mehr runter kommen können, so wie eben die hündin von kochtopf.
klassiker würd´ ich sagen, der "experte" vor ort spricht auch noch von unmöglich, echt klasse.
dabei kann das mit sicherheit fast jeder hund lernen.
wie das genau abzulaufen hat im fall von kochtopf, ist natürlich auf die entfernung völlig unmöglich zu beantworten.
wichtig, wie schon jkc geschrieben, klein anfangen. die töle weiß ja nicht automatisch was wir von ihr wollen.
die ersten male sollten also nicht im zeichen des angelns stehen, sondern natürlich ganz klar auf hund ausgelegt sein, nur eben nicht wie gewohnt.
raus gehen hieß bis jetzt immer action, das ist nun anders.
bei manchen hunden hilft es ihnen beim rausgehen ein anderes halsband/geschirr anzuziehen.
ja und dann geht´s los, angeln heißt ruhe und no action.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Danke für eure Antworten. Ein wenig Mut machen sie mir. Gut ist, dass Catinka (die Hündin) durchaus runter kommen kann und ein toller Familienhund ist. Dann denke ich, dass die angestrebte Triebkontrolle beim Angeln sie fordern wird - ist nicht das schlechteste wenn sie das Köpfchen anstrengen muss. 
Das mit dem eigenen Geschirr/Halsband fürs Angeln klingt gut - Da sie sonst kein Geschirr trägt müsste ihr ja auffallen, dass es was anderes ist. Ich laufe ca. ne dreiviertel Stunde zu einem abgelegenen Teil der Fulda, das würde sich ja anbieten da Catinka dadurch erstmal Dampf ablassen könnte bevor es ans Eingemachte geht. 
Das Geschirr erst dort anlegen macht Sinn, oder?
Das präparieren hakenloser Köder werde ich probieren, auch wenn sie sich für Köder bisher nur beim beschleunigen interessiert.
Ich werde über meine Fortschritte berichten.


----------



## junglist1 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, schwer zu sagen, vor allem aus der Entfernung, da jeder Hund ein Individuum ist. Aber ich denke es gibt fast nichts was man einem Hund nicht beibringen kann, es sei denn er ist ein Terrier :q
> 
> Ganz kleine Schritte am Anfang, das wäre mein Anstaz und erst weiter gehen wenn das erübte funktioniert.
> 
> Grüße JK



Auch einem Terrier kann man problemlos etwas beibringen. Mein Bulli weiss schon ganz genau was ich von ihm will. Die lernen sogar recht schnell. Die Sache ist das je nach Tagesform nicht alles ganz so ernst genommen wird, typisch Bulli halt. Mit nem scharfen Blick und ein paar "beruhigenden" Worten klappt das mittlerweile. Jetzt mit knapp 9 Monaten ist es kein Problem mehr mit Ihr angeln zu gehen. Beim Ansitzen kommt die Faltbox mit in die sie sich irgendwann verzieht und beim Spinnfischen bleibt sie im allgemeinen im Umkreis von 10m und interessiert sich gar nicht für das was ich da so mache. Mit unserem 13 Jahre alten Hütehund Terrier Mix hat man noch den Vorteil das er schön aufpasst und sich nervige Passanten so gar nicht erst dazu genötigt fühlen mich zu nerven 
Mein Fazit --> Auch mit einem Turbohund kann man Angeln wenn die Erziehung stimmt. Dann geht das auch mit nem Schäferhund. Erziehung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ja, der passus war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Ich bin wir bewusst, das man durchaus auch einen Terrier erziehen kann. Bei denen fällt es halt häufig besonders auf wenn sie nicht gut erzogen sind, was ja generell bei vielen Hunden nicht der Fall ist.

#h

Grüße JK


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

das mit dem geschirr, wie´s für dich am besten passt.
es sollte halt immer zum gleichen zeitpunkt erfolgen, stichwort rituale. 
45min fußweg sind ja schon ordentlich, ja logo, da kann man natürlich ordentlich was machen, wäre jetzt nicht mein weg, aber das kannst du selber am besten einschätzen.
genau so wie was der hund dann am wasser braucht.
dem einen kannst du seinen radius gewähren, der andere braucht seinen festen platz, ob mal eine ansage, oder nur ´ne bestätigung, oderoderoder.

denke du machst das schon!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

So ganz unrecht hat JKC nicht, obwohl auch Terrier natürlich erziehbar sind!
Terrier sind von ihrer rassespezifischen Eignung als Solitärjäger gezüchtet worden, welches die Fähigkeit eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen beinhaltet.
Dies macht sich dann im Alltag durch eine gewisse Dickköpfigkeit und Sturheit bemerkbar.
Ein Schäferhund ist auf Vielseitigkeit und Lernfähigkeit gezüchtet worden, es gibt fast keine lernfähigere und vielfältig einsetzbare Rasse als eben Schäferhunde.
(Böse gesagt, Kadavergehorsam!)
Ein Zitat eines Minensuchhundeführers, auf die Frage warum er ausgerechnet deutsche Schäferhunde einsetzt:
" Die sind so doof, dass die auf Kommando scheixxn!"
Nicht umsonst sind diese Hunde im Alter von 18 Monaten, sowohl körperlich, als auch geistig fertig ausgebildet.
Frühreif, wenn man andere etwa gleich große Rassen betrachtet, die erst im Alter von 2,5 bis 3 Jahre "erwachsen" sind.
Leider hat man die Rasse durch Schönheitszucht mit ihrer Fließheck-Verstümmelung und der daraus folgenden Neigung zur Hüftgelenksdysplasie, regelrecht kaputt gezüchtet!
Gerettet hat den deutschen Schäferhund dann die Wiedervereinigung, weshalb noch unverzüchtete und körperlich gesunde, weil rahmenständige Hunde aus dem Osten, in die westdeutsche Krüppelzucht eingekreuzt wurden.
Heute versucht man die in der Vergangenheit gemachten Fehler wieder gut zu machen, um wieder lauffähige Hunde, ohne abfallende Rückenlinie, sondern mit gerader Rückenlinie, zu züchten.
Die Herrauszucht von Mannschärfe über hundert Jahre, hat den Hunden auch im Kopf nicht gut getan, deshalb sieht man die Rasse auch kaum noch als Diensthund, da werden eindeutig die belgischen Mallinois bevorzugt!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

@ taxidermist: das stimmt nicht 100%ig-  fakt ist dass der Rassestandard in der Hochzucht lange Zeit die Raketenabschussrampenkrüppel gefordert hat. Aber die Arbeitslinie für Gebrauchshunde gab es daneben immer mit geradem Rücken und stabilem Gebäude! Wahr ist, dass die DDR Linien aber neues Erbgut und sehr ursprüngliche Schäferhunde der Zucht zugeführt hat was sich positiv bemerkbar macht. Mannschärfe ist durchaus vorhanden und der DSH ist nach wie vor ein begehrter Diensthund - ein Blick auf die Inserate in Magazin des Vereins für deutsche Schäferhunde zeigt dies deutlich, auch wenn Malinois mittlerweile sehr weit verbreitet sind. 
Der aktuelle Zuchtstandard geht zum Glück wieder in die Richtung gesunder Hund.

Just my 0,02 EUR


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

@Kochtopf,


> Mannschärfe ist durchaus vorhanden und der DSH ist nach wie vor ein begehrter Diensthund - ein Blick auf die Inserate in Magazin des Vereins für deutsche Schäferhunde zeigt dies deutlich/QUOTE]
> 
> Dabei solltest du vielleicht mal schauen, wohin die "Diensthunde" dann gehen, dass sind dann in der Regel nicht etwa Behörden, sondern Wach u. Schließdienste!
> Weiches Schicksal diese Hunde dort haben, sollte auch klar sein!
> ...


----------



## honeybee (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Also wir haben auch immer unseren Hund mit bei angeln. 
Man muss schon immer auch 1 Auge manchmal auch 2 Augen auf den Hund werfen und etwas vorausschauend sein.
Spinnangeln finde ich mit Hund wieder absolut nervig, da wenn sie ohne Leine ist, ich mich nicht aufs angeln konzentrieren kann und wenn sie an der Leine ist, ich nicht gescheit angeln kann.

Beim ansitzen ist das alles viiiiiiel entspannter. Auswerfen interessiert sie nur manchmal, was nicht stört. Meist liegt sie in ihrem eigenen Stuhl  und schaut in der Weltgeschichte herum. Bewegungen an der Pose werden ab und an mal mit einem leichten Knurren quittiert.
Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn sich andere Leute uns nähern, da kommt sie dann entweder an die Kurze Leine oder Schleppleine, bis die "Gefahr" wieder weg ist. Da wird sie echt böse, was ja eigentlich auch gut so ist. Gejammer gibt es gar keins.....

SV Leute sind ja schon sehr eigen....daher verstehe ich die Sache mit dem Futter gar nicht. Für was das Futter? 
Belohnung ja, wenn alles klappt.....aber doch nicht als Ablenkung?

Ich denke, da wirst du öfter mal los müssen, ohne wirklich zu angeln und das ganze mit spielen etc verbinden. Das muss positiv verknüpft werden. Und dann immer die Zeit verlängern


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

@ Honeybee, sehr schön ein Mittelschnauzer, sieht man auch nur noch selten!
Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer, wenn man mal einen zu sehen bekommt.
Ich hatte mal einen Riesenschnauzer, ist zwar etwas größer, aber vom Charakter her doch sehr ähnlich. 



> SV Leute sind ja schon sehr eigen....daher verstehe ich die Sache mit dem Futter gar nicht. Für was das Futter?
> Belohnung ja, wenn alles klappt.....aber doch nicht als Ablenkung?/QUOTE]
> 
> Kann ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehen, ist aber nicht SV spezifisch, sondern gehört wohl zur "modernen" Hundeerziehung dazu.
> ...


----------



## honeybee (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

@Jürgen...
Keine reiner Mittelschnauzer. Mutter Mittel, Vater Zwerg.......also so ein Zwischending. Aber eben der Typische Schnauzerdickkopf...
Sie ist jetzt 2 und auch danach würde nur wieder ein Schnauzer ins Haus kommen. Da spielen sehr viele Charaktereigenschaften eine Rolle udn der Fakt, das sie sich, bei guter Pflege....kaum bis gar nicht haaren

Leckerlies gab es hier zu anfang als sie wirklichnoch klein war. Jetzt liegen sie nur rum. 
Bestätigung kommt hier durch Lob und Spiel...macht mehr Sinn. Gibt doch nix schöneres, sich zu freuen, wenn sich der Hund über ein fettes Lob freut.

Aber auch wir haben so bischen Fehlverhalten  Sie haßt abgrundtief das gelbe Postauto und den dazu gehörigen Fahrer/Fahrerin. Alles andere geht....aber Post....keine Ahnung. Da würde ich auch nicht sagen "kommen sie ruhig mal rein".....wenn sie könnte, würde sie da durch den Zaun gehen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

bin ja reiner ansitzer und das bevorzugt nachts.
ein hund beruhigt einfach, nicht daß ich mich der illusion hingebe, daß der hund mein leben bis auf´s blut verteidigen würde, aber die merken einfach sehr viel früher als man selber wenn jemand kommt und ist dementsprechend vorbereitet und bekommt nicht jedesmal ´nen herzkasper wenn plötzlich einer hinter dir steht.
bin gerade selber dabei einen neuzugang zum angelbegleithund zu machen.
ist noch ein bissken bis dahin - wie man sieht.


----------



## Mxxks (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Schön dann will ich hier noch eines reinwerfen. Es geht darum das Hunde zwar mit an Wasser dürfen. Ist aber euer Angelgewässer auch zugleich ein ausgewiesenes Badegewässer müßt Ihr euere Hunde während der Badesasion zu Hause lassen. Is nähmlich ein bundesweites Gesetz.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ja, Hunde können schon nützlich sein.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mlIAnxTws


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Maeks schrieb:


> ein bundesweites Gesetz.


also blödsinn? 
bundesweit einheitlich gibt es nur das hundeverbringungs- und -einfuhrbeschränkungsgesetz, welches das einfuhrverbot bestimmter rassen und deren kreuzungen enthält.
alles andere wird föderal abgehandelt.


----------



## jobo61 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Hi , ich bin auch hauptsächlich Ansitzangler. Da kann ich Exil Dithschi nur zustimmen, gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Es beruhigt ungemein, und man wird nicht überrascht, es kommt auch nicht jeder angelatscht, und fragt ob die Fische beißen. Mit meinen ersten beiden hat das wunderbar geklappt, doch mit meiner neuen hat sich das Blatt um 180 Grad gedreht .Die Kids " oh ist die süß " , und Papa fragt ob was beißt#q:c
Ja , mit Hunden Angel gehen ist am Anfang schon manchmal nervig, gerade wenn sie noch jünger sind , und nur Flusen im Kopf haben. Aber ich möchte es niemals mehr missen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ja, Hunde können schon nützlich sein.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mlIAnxTws



interessant wie zaghaft die Hunde z.T. rein beißen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher... wenn mein Hund einmal zupackt, würde man von der Ratte kein Piepsen mehr hören. |supergri

Wenn das hier jemand in D machen und filmen würde, gäbe es 100% Ärger seitens Petra und Tierschützern.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> interessant wie zaghaft die Hunde rein beißen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher... wenn mein Hund einmal zupackt, würde man von der Ratte kein Piepsen mehr hören. |supergri
> 
> Wenn das hier jemand in D machen und filmen würde, gäbe es 100% Ärger von Tierschützern.



Boah seid ihr Produktiv, Top! 
Ich meine schon Anzeigen von Militär, Polizei und Zoll; von privaten Sicherheitsunternehmen meine ich nix gesehen zu haben, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit nachzusehen.
In der OG des SV  in der wir aktiv waren (Waren? Ja, denn viele SV Leute sind sehr... eigen) wurde mit Lob und Spiel belohnt und nicht mit Futter. Wenn unsere im Trieb ist oder auch nur Spiellaune hat kann man sie mit einem Steak verprügeln und sie isst nix davon.
Spinnangeln wäre halt interessant da man dann Gassi und abendliche Spinntouren verbinden könnte aber sehe es auch als schwierig an ihr das .beizubringen-  Apportierjunkie eben, das war unser Fehler aber hat es mir, wenn meine Frau, als hundeführerin,  erkrankt war, leichter gemacht den Hund zu beschäftigen.
Sie ist zumindest mein erster Hund und je länger ich sie habe desto mehr fällt mir auf was Suboptimal  lief in der Erziehung, aber verhunzt ist sie nicht.
Und ich liebe es, dass sie mir aufdringliche Menschen vom Leib hält; auch wenn sie es nicht versteht. Aber ein schwarzer Schäferhund scheint den meisten Menschen doch Respekt einzuflößen ^^
Aber bei Mäusen und Ratten denke ich, dass Catinka sie eher für eine Art pelzigen quietschball hält. Insofern ist das Video schon nah dran ;D


----------



## junglist1 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Die sind bein anfänglichen reinbeißen so vorsichgtig damit sie die Ratte auch von der richtigen Seite erwischen. Dann Genickbruch durch totschütteln damit die Ratte nicht beissen kann. Die Fetten Viecher haben ganz schön fiese Zähne.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Das "Problem" bei meinem Hund wäre eher, dass Sie wohl nicht zupacken würde. Sie würde schon höchst interessiert hinterher rennen und jagen, vielleicht noch anstupsen mehr aber glaube ich nicht.


----------



## rippi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ich empfehle immer Chihuahuas zu kaufen, wenn man Angler ist und einen Hund kaufen möchte. Dieser kann einen perfekt vor Dieben und sonstigen Leuten, die Ärger machen wollen schützen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

jo rippi, wie immer messerscharf erkannt und in allen lebenslagen versiert bis in die haarspitzen...:m


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Das ist doch OT! Ein Hund fängt bei 50cm Schulterhöhe an, alles darunter sind Ratten 

SCNR


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist doch OT! Ein Hund fängt bei 50cm Schulterhöhe an, alles darunter sind Ratten


jo, oder fußhupen, aber ich hab´ hier ´ne menge auswahl.
davon ab, unterschätz´ mir die lütten nich´, die lassen die großen regelmäßig stramm stehen. :q
zum angeln nehm´ ich dennoch lieber was größeres mit.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, oder fußhupen, aber ich hab´ hier ´ne menge auswahl.
> davon ab, unterschätz´ mir die lütten nich´, die lassen die großen regelmäßig stramm stehen. :q
> zum angeln nehm´ ich dennoch lieber was größeres mit.



Ich habe Tränen gelacht als unsere von einem Rudel Zwergdackeln über die Wiese gejagt wurde - der Blick sagte "Beute sollte sich nicht so verhalten!!!" :-D


----------



## junglist1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist doch OT! Ein Hund fängt bei 50cm Schulterhöhe an, alles darunter sind Ratten
> 
> SCNR



Oder Schweine die Ratten mögen ;-)


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ich nehme meinen "Kleinen" auch öfter beim Ansitz mit, nur über Nacht macht er sich immer so breit auf der Karpfenliege, dass ich mir wohl noch ein extra Bett für den Hund besorgen muss

Kommt auch gut wenn sich Kumpels einen Spaß erlauben wollen und an den Ruten zupfen und der Hund schneller am Platz ist als ich


----------



## Warti (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Zwei (mannscharfe) Foxis sind ausreichend um fragwürdige Gestalten zum Rückzug zu bewegen,natürlich nur,wenn bei der anderen Feldpostnummer keine einfachen Waffen im Spiel sind. Bei Pöblern die voll wie Taucher waren hat das bisher immer geklappt.


----------



## sandrino (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Da musst Du echt am besten den Hund fragen. Jeder Hund ist anders und hat einen eigenen Charakter. Das einzige, wo wohl alle Hunde mitgehen sind schnelle Bewegungen, also das Werfen könnte er als Spielaufforderung verstehen.
Aber probiert's doch einfach aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Angeln mit dem Hund geht super, ob Ansitz oder auf dem Boot. Gerade Spinnangeln stelle ich mir schwierig vor, wenn es nicht gerade auf einem abgesperrtem Gelände statt findet.

Wichtig ist aber, das Hund und Mensch sich vorab gut aneinander gewöhnt haben, das Vertrauen, Verstehen muss vorher da sein, dann kann es sich bei solchen gemeinsamen Unternehmungen verfestigen.


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Hunde beim Angeln... .*

Ich hatte meine beiden anfangs nur zu kurzen Ansitzen mit um überhaupt zu testen, wie die sich verhalten.
Mittlerweile nehme ich die beiden auch zu mehrtägigen Ausflügen mit. 
Ist zwar mehr Ausrüstung (Decke, Futter, etc) aber den beiden gefällt es.
Meine beiden sind auch besser als jede Alarmanlage, weil grundsätzlich jeder fremde erstmal gewarnt wird, dass Hunde am Platz sind. Egal zu welcher Tages oder Nachtzeit.

Selbst der Jagdtrieb meines Rüden ist kein Problem mehr. Anfangs wollte er die Fische immer vor mir oder gemeinsam mit mir landen.^^

Also am besten mal den Hund zu einem kurzen Trip mitnehmen und schaun, wie er sich verhällt.


----------

